# How about this setup?



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm trying to decide if I like this or not, before I cut the track and make it more permanent. The road leading into this will be coming from the downtown area, and I kind of figured this would be a good dead-end to the street. 

Traffic will go in between the office and maintenance shop, I checked the turning radius and it looks reasonable for a truck to pull in, then make 1 attempt at backing into the truck terminal.



















































As always, tips and suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

John,

Looks great to me. My only comment/question is whether a train track would ever be quite as close to a building as you have at the back of your truck warehouse. Are there doors in the back of that building? If so, perhaps shift it away from the track just a bit, and incorporate a loading dock/platform?

Your groundwork and building weathering is excellent. The layout is off to a really nice start!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree - looks terrific. Those pikestuff buildings look great.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent look so far!:thumbsup:
My 2 cents worth....
Move the building over the rails (red line) to the X that way more than the last car could use the building for off loading.
Put a loading dock where the blue is for off loading heavy equipment.
Rotate the green building 1/4 turn and back it up to be close to the main line.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll do that Sean.....

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

looks great ! i like the buildings i have couple my self


----------

